# Hashirama vs 9 bijuu



## Fiiction (Mar 1, 2014)

Location: Where Madara fought them.
Knowledge: What the Kyuubi knows about hashi's jutsu.
Intent: hashi needs to tame them or madara becomes juubi Jin and infinite tsukuyomi happens, 9 bijuus want to be free and have fun/bloodlusted, but does teamwork (how they kicked around madara, and combined bijuudama= jubbidama)
Restrictions: Hashirama can only use SS for 45 sec plus 2 min cool down.

Can Hashi take out the bijuus in 45 secs while Shinsuusenju is active? Or does he not need it.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Mar 1, 2014)

Well SS has taken 11 Biju-Shuriken, the equivalent of 22 Bijudamas, and only lost his backpack. Not to mention those where 11 of 100% Kuramas Bijudamas, which are logically far stronger then then Bijus below him. And none of the Biju have PS level durability, not even close. I would say Hashirama can beat the 9 Biju, but I don't think he can do it in a mere 45 seconds.


----------



## xigloox (Mar 1, 2014)

It is manga canon Hashirama can control/subdue the Biju and tame them like pets. Hence...you know...that whole major plot point of Hashi distributing the Biju among the 5 villages like they were candy. Not to mention the whole chapter where Hashirama pins down the 10 tails with no difficulty.

Neji is dead by the way. Just filling you in on some additional information.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 1, 2014)

Hashi's Mokuton is basically the kryptonite to the Bijuu. Hashi already made some *gates* which held all of Juubi's tails as well as a gate on it's *neck* and it wasn't moving so he could use said gates against the Bijuu and as we know Hashi could keep *piling up* the gates. Now add in his kryptonite against the Bijuu, the fact that he had multiple Bijuu as his pets more or less to give them to other lands, and being able to *put Kurama to sleep* has him looking good. But Hashi's main problem is the Bijuu's trying to just nuke him to fucking hell. Naruto and B were able to shoot of 9 Bijuudama's off at once together, god knows how many these Bijuu would shoot at Hashi at once and unless he has Shinsuusenju to try and catch and redirect the Bijuudama, things aren't looking good for Hashi since he can only use the thing for 45 seconds before a 2 minute cool down. I'm pretty split down the middle here, Hashi has the right tools to take them out but the Bijuu got a shit load of firepower on their side which might overwhelm Hashi.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 2, 2014)

Hashi gives them the wood.


----------



## Ersa (Mar 2, 2014)

Hang on do I smell canon?

More or less Hashirama one-shotting the strongest (by far) Bijuu. You're putting a man with a gun against a wolf and his 8 poodle friends. The other Bijuu aren't even relevant, Kurama gets subdued, the others die in the crossfire or shut down by Mokuton gates.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 2, 2014)

Despite Hashirama's Mokuton suppression ability, he'd be limited to one at a time...against _nine_ opponents with firepower and durability exceeding his. We already got a taste of what Hashirama would be up against with a blind Madara with Senjutsu. The end result was a bloodied and battered Madara who couldn't even hope to use Mokuton to suppress their powers, with an arm missing which would make the ability to form seals useless.

Mokuton Ryu can easily be countered by Shukaku's Wind Bullets, Matatabi's town leveling fireballs, Saiken's Corrosive Acid Mist, Son's Lava, and by Cho Mei flying out of its range. Kurama's already countered it on his own (destroying the head shuts down the jutsu), and Gyuki can do the same or blow it off with a Biju Hachimaki. Mokujin is too big and cumbersome to fight several Biju at the same time and will be blown to pieces by multiple Bijudama from its blindspots. 

Shinsusenju is the toughest thing, but it is also the _slowest_ thing on the battlefield due to its sheer size. It'll be more than enough time to make the Biju all combine their power to form a gigantic Bijudama which will wipe it out.


----------



## Veracity (Mar 2, 2014)

Once the Buddha statue comes out then the Bjuii get destroyed and picked off one by one. The statue has a freaking thousand arms meaning it's just pushes any BD back at the Bjuii no problem. After he shortly incapacitates them, he just touched their forehead and ends the battle lol. Not to mention me can individually pull Mokuton out the ground to subdue a Bjuii, or simply use his pollens tech to knock them out.


----------



## trance (Mar 2, 2014)

Hashirama spams Mokuton and suppresses their chakra.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 2, 2014)

Likes boss said:


> Once the Buddha statue comes out then the Bjuii get destroyed and picked off one by one. The statue has a freaking thousand arms meaning it's just pushes any BD back at the Bjuii no problem. After he shortly incapacitates them, he just touched their forehead and ends the battle lol. Not to mention me can individually pull Mokuton out the ground to subdue a Bjuii, or simply use his pollens tech to knock them out.


Shinsusenju is far too large to be a threat to the nine biju at the same time. Flower World is countered by the Biju's individual abilities. And again, a combined, Super Bijudama from *all nine Biju* completely dwarves what Shinsusenju can do.


----------



## Veracity (Mar 2, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Shinsusenju is far too large to be a threat to the nine biju at the same time. Flower World is countered by the Biju's individual abilities. And again, a combined, Super Bijudama from *all nine Biju* completely dwarves what Shinsusenju can do.



What does it's size have to do with anything ? The statue is pretty fast. 

I don't think any of them know about the extent of flower world, not to mention that's Justu can be laced around any of his other Mokuton Justu to fuck the Bjuii over regardless. Hashirma only needs like a second to end each Bjuii

I don't honesty see the Bjuii IC opting for super BD. And that itself seems like it can simply be pushed back with 1000 arms or disrupted considering it takes awhile to charge.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 2, 2014)

Likes boss said:


> What does it's size have to do with anything ? The statue is pretty fast.


Its sheer size makes it slow. And no, it wasn't pretty fast.


> I don't think any of them know about the extent of flower world, not to mention that's Justu can be laced around any of his other Mokuton Justu to fuck the Bjuii over regardless. Hashirma only needs like a second to end each Bjuii


Hashirama needs more than a second to take each Biju down. And I don't see chakra constructs succumbing to pollen, which again can be countered by the jutsus they've shown. 


> I don't honesty see the Bjuii IC opting for super BD. And that itself seems like it can simply be pushed back with 1000 arms or disrupted considering it takes awhile to charge.


Shinsusenju's Choju Kebetsu isn't going to push back this combined Bijudama, much less one combined with this one here. The size of either of those Bijudama's in projectile form is just too big for Shinsusenju to counter, and one from again, _all nine Biju at once_ will obliterate the statue.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Mar 2, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Its sheer size makes it slow. And no, it wasn't pretty fast.



i guess that the juubi must be slow as well(even though the juubi itself is hilariously dwarfed by shinsuusenju). you should get the point. the statue wasnt implied to be slow anywhere in the manga.


> Hashirama needs more than a second to take each Biju down. And I don't see chakra constructs succumbing to pollen, which again can be countered by the jutsus they've shown.


if the fight were to happen in the manga, realistically, hashirama just drops gates on all of them.


> Shinsusenju's Choju Kebetsu isn't going to push back this combined Bijudama, much less one combined with this one here. The size of either of those Bijudama's in projectile form is just too big for Shinsusenju to counter, and one from again, _all nine Biju at once_ will obliterate the statue.


none of the bijudamas you posted come close to the statues size. it would smack the bijudamas in those panels into orbit similar to how the juubi deflected the hachibis bijudama.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 2, 2014)

Hashirama: Shinsuusenju!

Shinsuusenju: ORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORA~!

9 Bijuu: *get beaten to paste*



Shinsuusenju beat the Kyuubi AND Perfect Susano'o at the same time.

This is child's play; Bijuu 1-8 won't be any problem outside of combined Bijuudama, which Shinsuusenju oughtta be able to withstand if it could endure dozens of Bijuudama and PS slashes.

PS alone is stronger than any of the Bijuu, including the full Kyuubi.

Hashirama clowned them both.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 2, 2014)

^ Nah. Perfect Susano'o & Kurama looked about even when fighting side by side. Going by feats, Kurama is more impressive offensively, while Susano'o more so defensively (which is kind of obvious).


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 2, 2014)

PS slashes lack the scale and flashy explosiveness of the Kyuubi's more extreme Bijuudama, but they're a helluva lot more concentrated in their point of contact due to being cutting attacks with...you know...a blade. Bijuudama explode and anything outside the blast radius tends to survive in pretty good shape; PS swings a sword and it sends an air current cutting across kilometers of mountainous topography like a hot knife through butter. A direct hit with that fucker oughtta be pretty far beyond anything a Bijuu can do within the same cross-sectional area. Now take that single PS slash and multiply it by the sheer volume of the Kyuubi's Uberdama and the prospect is considerably more frightening. Pound-for-pound, the slash appears to be much more potent--even if it doesn't measure up to the total yield of the Kyuubi's best Bijuudama.

Kyuubi can suck Hashi's wood.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 2, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> PS slashes lack the scale and flashy explosiveness of the Kyuubi's more extreme Bijuudama, but they're a helluva lot more concentrated in their point of contact due to being cutting attacks with...you know...a blade. Bijuudama explode and anything outside the blast radius tends to survive in pretty good shape; PS swings a sword and it sends an air current cutting across kilometers of mountainous topography like a hot knife through butter. A direct hit with that fucker oughtta be pretty far beyond anything a Bijuu can do within the same cross-sectional area. Now take that single PS slash and multiply it by the sheer volume of the Kyuubi's Uberdama and the prospect is considerably more frightening. Pound-for-pound, the slash appears to be much more potent--even if it doesn't measure up to the total yield of the Kyuubi's best Bijuudama.




I find it sort of funny that you consider Perfect Susano'o to have a greater offense than Kurama when Madara relied on Bijuudama for his main offensive strategy against Hashirama. He added the swords into the bomb so Hashirama couldn't catch them IIRC. Swinging them around wasn't working. Speaking of catching, didn't Hashirama catch one of those swords with a generic Mokuton hand? I dunno. Seems like a direct hit from that blade isn't as unimaginably unstoppable as you may think.

Kurama should have enough power to Bijuu Bomb Susano'o right off the map if we scale from what the fox did at 50% with its Chakra ripped out. I don't really care about pound for pound power. Overall is more important imo, and it's why BM Naruto beats Kakashi for example. I don't see that as a legit argument to why Susano'o is stronger. Technically what you're saying could also apply to the Jubi, which would eat PS.


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 2, 2014)

would hashirama even need SS?

hell, would he even really need mokuton that much at all? 

Myojinmon/ Senpo Myojinmon, GG. 

lel 45 secs. hashirama is simply a horrendous match up for the bijuu.


----------



## Enki (Mar 2, 2014)

Hashirama simply drops 9 Myojinmons on their heads and then he puts them to sleep. 

SM is the only thing needed here, Shinsuusenju shouldn't be wasted on some filthy beasts .


----------



## Pitbull00000 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hashirama can tame them, or just fight them but at high difficult though.
Its going.to take.much longer than 45 seconds. If he got.more time he wins this


----------



## Kai (Mar 2, 2014)

The Bijuus' only chance to beat Hashirama is to combine all nine of their bijuudama into one and launch it at him. An unlikely possibility to win.

>It's stated in canon Hashirama had a number/several tailed beasts under his control.
>Mokujin illustrated in feats to subdue 100% Kyuubi in one shot.
>BM Naruto (50% Yang Kurama) beats down 5 bijuus with chakra roar, shroud, and arms.

Though if a universal bijuudama is formed, a possibility exists for them to win.


----------



## Fiiction (Mar 2, 2014)

So hashi neg stomps?


----------



## Fiiction (Mar 2, 2014)

I know hashi had several tailed beasts if not all (excluding ichibi) but whose to say that he fought all of them at once like Madara did?


----------



## Krippy (Mar 2, 2014)

Senpou Mokuton: Hotei + Kakuan nitten suishu x 9 = Shodai soloes


----------



## Jagger (Mar 2, 2014)

A wooden dragon coming from Edo Madara was capable of trapping BM Naruto like nothing and the latter had to turn off his chakra cloak, something the Bijuu can't do.

Sure, maybe the amount of firepower of Bijuu combined surpasses Hashirama's, but Mokuton is a jutsu designed to fight against large targets and subdue them. The Bijuu, as if it wasn't already obvious enough, are large monsters capable of being easily trapped by a jutsu. For example, didn't SM Madara trapped all the nine of them quite easily with just the chains?

Why can't Hashirama can't replicate the same feat? After all, wasn't he planning to hold down Madara's PS + Kyuubi with several Mokuton hands and the latter had to use his swords (which serve for cutting and not exploding like a Bijuudama) to block them.


----------



## J★J♥ (Mar 2, 2014)

Hashirama beats them with fists and then drugs them to other villages and gives them away.


----------



## αce (Mar 2, 2014)

Juubi sealing shrines end this quickly.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 2, 2014)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> Hashirama beats them with fists and then drugs them to other villages and gives them away.


Kinda like the story but a little different lol.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Mar 2, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Despite Hashirama's Mokuton suppression ability, he'd be limited to one at a time...against _nine_ opponents with firepower and durability exceeding his. We already got a taste of what Hashirama would be up against with a blind Madara with Senjutsu. The end result was a bloodied and battered Madara who couldn't even hope to use Mokuton to suppress their powers, with an arm missing which would make the ability to form seals useless.



Madara didn't try to use Mokuton, he charged at them directly. If he intended to use Mokuton, he wouldn't have jumped at the Bijuu. The fact you think what happened to Madara is a way to show what will happen to Hashirama if he tries to fight them is laughable at best.



> Mokuton Ryu can easily be countered by Shukaku's Wind Bullets, Matatabi's town leveling fireballs, Saiken's Corrosive Acid Mist, Son's Lava, and by Cho Mei flying out of its range. Kurama's already countered it on his own (destroying the head shuts down the jutsu), and Gyuki can do the same or blow it off with a Biju Hachimaki. Mokujin is too big and cumbersome to fight several Biju at the same time and will be blown to pieces by multiple Bijudama from its blindspots.



Forget about Mokuryu, Mokujin...all he needs is this to be dropped on each one of their necks and Bijuu Dama becomes a non factor. 



> Shinsusenju is the toughest thing, but it is also the _slowest_ thing on the battlefield due to its sheer size. It'll be more than enough time to make the Biju all combine their power to form a gigantic Bijudama which will wipe it out.



It was able to rain its fists down on PS Kurama before the 11 Bijuu Dama (Which are shown to travel at high speeds) slammed into it. That obviously isn't slow. If they try to make a gigantic Bijuu Dama, it pounds them.

Or he can drop Gates on them and suppress them one by one. No Mokuton Construct is even needed.


----------



## Veracity (Mar 2, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Its sheer size makes it slow. And no, it wasn't pretty fast.
> 
> Hashirama needs more than a second to take each Biju down. And I don't see chakra constructs succumbing to pollen, which again can be countered by the jutsus they've shown.
> 
> Shinsusenju's Choju Kebetsu isn't going to push back this combined Bijudama, much less one combined with this one here. The size of either of those Bijudama's in projectile form is just too big for Shinsusenju to counter, and one from again, _all nine Biju at once_ will obliterate the statue.



Lol why would size make it slow ? The Juubi is slow huh? No. The Buddha could complete it's entire barrage in 2 panels and had the speed to straight grab Kurama without it or Madara being able to so anything. The sheer size of the statue is what helps it out.

He took Kurama down in one panel; one here.

Why would it not ? The actual size of the TBB before it explodes isn't that big at all. It's at most 20 of the Bjuii;  one here.
While the Buddha statue is more then 100
Times bigger then Kurama; one here.
And considering one arm could push back a full powered Kurama TBB; one here., so something with 1000 hands a should be able to comfortably push back a super BD. The ONLY reason Hashirama had any problem against the Kyussano was because Madara rigged the BD'S with Sussano swords making them uncatchable. Normally, the Buddah would have attained no damages.

Not to mention it's not even IC for 9 untamable beasts that probably don't even fight well together to automatically opt for a combined TBB. Atleast 3 will be picked off before they revert to that.

LOL and this isn't even adding in the gates that could restrain EDO Madara and the Juubi.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 2, 2014)

Likes boss said:


> Lol why would size make it slow ? The Juubi is slow huh? No. The Buddha could complete it's entire barrage in 2 panels and had the speed to straight grab Kurama without it or Madara being able to so anything. The sheer size of the statue is what helps it out.


The Jyuubi isn't a giant wooden _statue_, its an animal that can move quickly. The Buddha's walking speed was shown to be pathetically slow and had to _get on its hands and knee's_ just to grab Kurama while Madara was too stunned to counter.


> He took Kurama down in one panel; Link removed


A Kurama who wasn't fighting back, you mean.


> Why would it not ? The actual size of the TBB before it explodes isn't that big at all. It's at most 20 of the Bjuii;  Link removed


Since the larger the Bijudama, the *greater the mass.* Don't you remember how much even TINY Bijudama weigh, Likes Boss? A Bijudama the size of Shinsusenju's head or torso _would weigh more than anything it can deflect._


> While the Buddha statue is more then 100
> Times bigger then Kurama; Link removed


Size exaggeration at its finest. Shinsusenju is around 4 times bigger than Kurama. Though its size is only in the gigantic arms on its back. 


> And considering one arm could push back a full powered Kurama TBB; Link removed, so something with 1000 hands a should be able to comfortably push back a super BD. The ONLY reason Hashirama had any problem against the Kyussano was because Madara rigged the BD'S with Sussano swords making them uncatchable. Normally, the Buddah would have attained no damages.


Kurama's 'full power' Bijudama during the VOTE were only as strong as the other Biju in sheer power and intensity. Super Bijudama, which are larger, have greater mass, and have far greater firepower are above what Shinsusenju can do. And the Buddha, being made of wood, is susceptible to the effect the superdense super Bijudama would have: instant ignition upon touching it. Even standard Bijudama's produce enough heat when launched to completely melt stone just by passing over them, and Kurama's could level half of Konoha just by moving over it, remember?


> Not to mention it's not even IC for 9 untamable beasts that probably don't even fight well together to automatically opt for a combined TBB. Atleast 3 will be picked off before they revert to that.


They've shown the intelligence to do that though. Remember their battle against SM blind Madara, working as a team? If they could, they would have launched a combined Bijudama as part of their teamwork.


> LOL and this isn't even adding in the gates that could restrain EDO Madara and the Juubi.


The gates are actually kind of useless here. Edo Madara had just been hit by a _Futon: Odama Rasenshuriken_ which completely hampered his movements and he isn't physically more powerful than a Biju, and the Juubi? Guess what, that form it used _made it mostly immobile._


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Mar 2, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The Jyuubi isn't a giant wooden _statue_, its an animal that can move quickly. The Buddha's walking speed was shown to be pathetically slow and had to _get on its hands and knee's_ just to grab Kurama while Madara was too stunned to counter.


actually the buddha simply ran over to the kyuubi and picked it up. the statue getting on its hands and knees was never shown.


> A Kurama who couldn't fight back, you mean.


fixed.


> Since the larger the Bijudama, the *greater the mass.* Don't you remember how much even TINY Bijudama weigh, Likes Boss? A Bijudama the size of Shinsusenju's head or torso _would weigh more than anything it can deflect._


a super bijudama isnt too heavy for a biju to maintain. shinsuusenju is physically stronger than any biju.


> Size exaggeration at its finest. Shinsusenju is around 4 times bigger than Kurama. Though its size is only in the gigantic arms on its back.


100% kurama is the size of the statues hand. the buddha follows human body proportions and your hands are far less than 1/4th of your whole body.


> Kurama's 'full power' Bijudama during the VOTE were only as strong as the other Biju in sheer power and intensity. Super Bijudama, which are larger, have greater mass, and have far greater firepower are above what Shinsusenju can do. And the Buddha, being made of wood, is susceptible to the effect the superdense super Bijudama would have: instant ignition upon touching it. Even standard Bijudama's produce enough heat when launched to completely melt stone just by passing over them, and Kurama's could level half of Konoha just by moving over it, remember?


nonsense. the buddha smacks any bijudama away effortlessly. even yamato level mokuton is more durable any rock that bijudama has torn through. there gets a point where a serious reply to a point isnt even necessary. this is one of those cases.



> The gates are actually kind of useless here. Edo Madara had just been hit by a _Futon: Odama Rasenshuriken_ which completely hampered his movements and he isn't physically more powerful than a Biju, and the Juubi? Guess what, that form it used _made it mostly immobile._


the juubi never used a form that made it immobile. it was clearly shown running over to the 4 hokage. hashiramas jutsu simply outmuscle the juubi, which is physically stronger than any biju.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Mar 2, 2014)

I think this has basically already happened.


----------



## Veracity (Mar 3, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The Jyuubi isn't a giant wooden _statue_, its an animal that can move quickly. The Buddha's walking speed was shown to be pathetically slow and had to _get on its hands and knee's_ just to grab Kurama while Madara was too stunned to counter.
> 
> A Kurama who wasn't fighting back, you mean.
> 
> ...



It being an animal rather a Mokuton Justu has no relevance at all btw.

When did such happen lol? And its been shown to move once and it matched Kurama speed lol. Not that that really matters, as most of it's speed comes from it's insane punching speed.

 Really ? Why would Kurama not fight back lol? It simply couldn't lol. It was overwhelmed.

Yeah I know this. That's why one arm was able to force back a TBB. That's the point. 1000 hands can force back something probably 15 times bigger then a base TBB.

100=exaggeration, but 50 is about right; Madara and Hashirama were just _reentering_ combat here, we see Madara powering up I has no idea what you are saying about 4 lol.  Comparing the  Kyyubi to the human Budhha instead of the entire structure makes no sense. Not to mention it is simply the size if the Buddhas hand which follows humans proportions.

Why would the strongest Bjuii have TBB's the strength of the much weaker Bjuii ? That doesn't even make sense lol. I know damn well you are basing this entire statement of calculations which I don't really care about at all. Calcs are laughable. I'm going to go with the fact that Kishi is very inconsistent, and doesn't really care about how big the explosions are. I'm also going to go with common sense , meaning that the strongest Bjuii would have the strongest TBB. 

Magical Mokuton does not have the same properties as wood in real like lol. Hashirama wood human straight up one hand caught a TBB, yet I don't quite remember the arm or hand being caught on fire ? Same with his Wood face that was basically created during and in the epicenter of a Kurama TBB.

Im still waiting for something to suggest a that a SUPER BD cannot just be pushed back like a soccer ball basically.

In their battle against Madara they were lead by Gaara and Naruto, hardly by them selves lol. And even then they only managed to ping pong him around. The only team work that happened was between Gaara and his Bjuii. And if anything, that battle proves my point further. Even when all gathered, they still didn't optd for Super BD, after watching all the shit Madara was doing to the SA.

Lol yeah " mostly." It still could move lol. And it still could use extensions of it's body parts. And guess what ? The Juubi is magnitudes stronger then any Bjuii, BY FAR. Meaning simple gates completely negate both BD'S and movement. And guess what else ? It takes the Bjuii a good bit of charge time before shooting a super BD. Hashirama , who could drop a gate before Juubito and the Juubi could react, and simply drop a gate on their necks and denote the TBB in their faces.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 3, 2014)

Hashirama could either drop pillars on their heads and in, or he could do as he was going to do the kyuubi, and make mokuton hands sprout up and pin them all down, and he walk around head patting them into submission.  He comfortably takes this in base.


----------

